# Hybrid Slingshots



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,
Recently I have been fabricating these type slingshots.
They are a combination of wood, and steel. I have designed the forks so that they will swivel and follow your pull,
no matter how you hold the piece. It makes for a really accurate slingshot, and most forgiving if your draw is not exactly the same,shot for shot. The forks are formed and welded with a threaded rod through the handle. The locking nut on the bottom, can be adjusted for the amount of swivel,free play on the fork. I make the handles out of different types of wood and also different designs.
I have set them up with tubes and flatbands, both. They will shoot anything from marbles to lead balls.
I reallly like the way they shoot.
Tom


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats differant' looks a good tool for hunting, it will be brill for quick fire, like it, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Hi folks,
> Recently I have been fabricating these type slingshots.
> They are a combination of wood, and steel. I have designed the forks so that they will swivel and follow your pull,
> no matter how you hold the piece. It makes for a really accurate slingshot, and most forgiving if your draw is not exactly the same,shot for shot. The forks are formed and welded with a threaded rod through the handle. The locking nut on the bottom, can be adjusted for the amount of swivel,free play on the fork. I make the handles out of different types of wood and also different designs.
> ...


thats one sweet design


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bunnybuster, I also have achieved very good results with "self centering" rotating handle slingshots. But I noticed that without ball bearings, the friction increased the more I drew out, so with strong bands the fork would no longer follow the turn of the bands. Oil helped, but only some. Did you notice the same effect?

Ball bearings of all sizes can be found cheaply on ebay. My rotating slingshots improved very much once I added the bearings. Even with the strongest bands at full extension, the swivelling is easy and reacts perfectly well.

Jörg


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Two thoughts on this subject:

1) I like the Bunny Buster design--simple and lightweight.
2) It's far past time for Jeorg to enter the commercial market and begin selling his creations.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes but if he did decide to sell them there would be a three year waiting list within an hour or two


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

julesj said:


> Yes but if he did decide to sell them there would be a three year waiting list within an hour or two


Plus, I'd have no time for new designs. The one I plan on making today has no less than 10 ball bearings, a total of 5 rollers, but will still be very compact. Do you really want me to sacrifice these interesting new projects for mere money?

"There is no gold in Akaba."

Anthony Quinn, playing Auda abu Tayi, "Lawrence of Arabia", UK 1962.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Bunnybuster, I also have achieved very good results with "self centering" rotating handle slingshots. But I noticed that without ball bearings, the friction increased the more I drew out, so with strong bands the fork would no longer follow the turn of the bands. Oil helped, but only some. Did you notice the same effect?
> 
> Ball bearings of all sizes can be found cheaply on ebay. My rotating slingshots improved very much once I added the bearings. Even with the strongest bands at full extension, the swivelling is easy and reacts perfectly well.
> 
> Jörg


Jorg,
I havn`t really noticed any friction on the rotating fork design.
the stainless steel ,cupped, washers,between the wood and steel,seem to eliminate that being a problem.
Even so, I am sure that using small bearings,inset into the wood, is likely to be a better design, but maybe not as cost effective with the extra hardware and machining required to accomplish the same results.
The nice aspect of my design, is that you can tighten the bottom nut, if you want no rotation at all.
The swivel fork pictured, has some potent sarion tubes on it, and I have not noticed any friction problems on rotation.
On another note:
I heard through the grapevine that you may be attending the Averton Pa. tournament in may? I look forward to meeting you there along with other new faces this year. Last year was a wonderful time, and this year will be even more fun








Tom


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the design nice and simple but it jsut dosent look right


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

bunnybuster said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you may be attending the Averton Pa. tournament in may? I look forward to meeting you there along with other new faces this year. Last year was a wonderful time, and this year will be even more fun


Tom, that's right, I will attend! I am not a target shooter and won't have a chance in the tournament itself, but I will bring many of my creations with me for people to try them out. Jay said he will arrange a table or a small area for me, eiher inside or outdoors depending on the weather. I think we will have a blast, and I hope to meet many people that I know from the forums.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

wish i could get there!

bunny busters creation is nice!


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

Great design. How much do you sell these for?


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought one of these from Bunnybuster. Great slingshot. I can shoot quickly without thought which makes it very good for hunting.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> Great design. How much do you sell these for?


Dave,
I can make you a nice swivel fork..
say..around $30 , shipped anywhere in the USA








I form the forks by hand, and make a choice of handles for them.
I can set them up with tubes or flatbands. These babies will shoot anything you put through them








Here are just a couple examples.
Tom


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Great design. How much do you sell these for?


Dave,
I can make you a nice swivel fork..
say..around $30 , shipped anywhere in the USA








I form the forks by hand, and make a choice of handles for them.
I can set them up with tubes or flatbands. These babies will shoot anything you put through them








Here are just a couple examples.
Tom
[/quote]


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

That sounds good to me. I would like tubes. I live in Ontario Canada though so I'll need to know about shipping. I can go through your website if it is easier. Let me know how we can do this. Dave


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> That sounds good to me. I would like tubes. I live in Ontario Canada though so I'll need to know about shipping. I can go through your website if it is easier. Let me know how we can do this. Dave


Dave,
shoot me an email:

[email protected]
I am going to be forming steel forks tomorrow....and tubes will be no problem. We will talk about handle material and shipping.
Tom


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> That sounds good to me. I would like tubes. I live in Ontario Canada though so I'll need to know about shipping. I can go through your website if it is easier. Let me know how we can do this. Dave


Dave,
shoot me an email:

[email protected]
I am going to be forming steel forks tomorrow....and tubes will be no problem. We will talk about handle material and shipping.
Tom
[/quote]


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

Great, I'll talk to you then. Just email me on the forum here. Yours: Dave


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey,a fellow Canuck and an Ontarian too. If you are ever in Hamilton stop by for a visit.

W.



Dave said:


> That sounds good to me. I would like tubes. I live in Ontario Canada though so I'll need to know about shipping. I can go through your website if it is easier. Let me know how we can do this. Dave


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Bunnybuster,

I think you should try out Joerg's idea of using ball bearings. Yes, more expensive, but this would perhaps be creating a high end"cadillac" model. Some would pay for it, I think. Also, I suggest making more rectangle shaped forks as an option, some folks like that better than "V" shape forks.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, consider using G10 or micarta handles to offset the possibility of swelling issues with the ball bearings. I like wood also, but theses materials have an undeniable moisture resisting advantage.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

For using ball bearings, I think you need to use aluminum tubes as a grip. You can of course use small bearings so the tube can be fairly thin, and then drill out the wooden handle so it fits over the tube. Glue it in place and you are done.

I like rectangular forks as well, simply because you can achieve a low fork. I now use fork heights of about 2,5 to 3 cm.

I am happy to provide assitance how to select and install ball bearings, it is really not hard to do. No fancy machines needed. A vise, a saw, welding gear, that is about it.

Jörg


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys,
I do appreciate the constructive criticism on my swivel forks.
I have shot these extensively, and still, I see no need for bearings. As far as using aluminum, or steel for handles....mine are all about wood, and the many shapes and types of handles I can fashion. This particular handle is of osage, and is taken from a pump shotgun handle, design. These type slingshots are very affordable as made.
I may bend up some square forks as suggested though.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Tom, I think for the design in your photo, ball bearings are not necessary.

There is no need for ball bearings as long as the bands are not very tough. But I noticed that my most powerful bands would no longer self center at full draw, because the friction increased so much.

As the fork on your models is fairly high, the strong bands I use on my "W" slingshots would not be controllable. The wrist strain would be too high.

But if you bend a rectangular fork which is much lower, you may experience these effects with strong bands.

Jörg


----------

